# whats up



## wildky (Jun 6, 2010)

ok last year i got my 09 360 in Feb and the grips on it turned my hand black bout 3 months after i had it i got some gray moose grips and its time to replace them they leave funky stuff on my hands after a ride so my Q is what kinda grips do u all use?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

thats a good question that never gets asked. im still running stocks but they r in horrible shape so im with u on this one. who has some advice


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i have odi's and they are my fav by a long shot. look awesome and are much softer.....best of all no black stuff on your hands lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

ODIs or Spider Gels but... always use riding gloves. Better grip, hands stay clean, grips last longer. Lots of good gloves out there but I love my O'Neal Snipers the best.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

i have the ODI Rouge grips. they are awesome:bigok:


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

next on my list . hate the black stuff.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

...um....Roboquad, the black stuff is called MUD. That's why you go out there


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

ProGrip.
They have a gel ingected palm area that helps relieve vibration in the handlebars. They are available in just about any color you could imagine.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

ODIs!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

byrd said:


> thats a good question that never gets asked. im still running stocks but they r in horrible shape so im with u on this one. who has some advice


Actually.............  There's have been threads here before :rockn:

2 pages... search works GREAT

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=6076&highlight=Grips


----------

